# Don’t underestimate 8mm steel and “light” bands.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Going out to the barn to get the mower my labs (Charlie and Tank) went into hound mode and found these guys trying to dig under the barn. As the pups chased them they ran to the roof of my barn. 

I typically carry 8mm steel and .38 lead with me, of course all I had in my pocket was 3 8mm steels. I’ve hunted lots with this setup before, but always squirrels and pigeons and grouse. Well, safe to say a shot behind the eye did the job nicely. Both shots entered the skull for a quick clean kill. I don’t recommend hunting trash pandas with a sling, but I have a real problem with these guys in my property and they can make a mess of dogs. And my dogs wouldn’t stop fighting them till one gave up. Moral of the story is……8mm steel and .5 butterfly bands can be devastating, be careful and shoot straight!


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow, nice shooting!!!

Would not guess that 0.5 latex and 8mm steel would take down raccoons so cleanly. Granted these look young but I’ve seen larger ones take a .22 and run away… (just to clarify, that was not a head shot).

I guess butterfly is one of the important details here… 🤔


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Some good shooting 💪👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my father used to tell me racoons will kill a dog,and he was right,almost,tore up one my pits,to the tune of almost 400 dollars at the vet,i didnt shoot it i beat it to death with a shovel,just for reference princess was 80 lbs-rescued fighting dog-racoon was about 30-35 lbs,i kill them whenever i see them,good shooting with the small steels


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Island made said:


> Going out to the barn to get the mower my labs (Charlie and Tank) went into hound mode and found these guys trying to dig under the barn. As the pups chased them they ran to the roof of my barn.
> 
> I typically carry 8mm steel and .38 lead with me, of course all I had in my pocket was 3 8mm steels. I’ve hunted lots with this setup before, but always squirrels and pigeons and grouse. Well, safe to say a shot behind the eye did the job nicely. Both shots entered the skull for a quick clean kill. I don’t recommend hunting trash pandas with a sling, but I have a real problem with these guys in my property and they can make a mess of dogs. And my dogs wouldn’t stop fighting them till one gave up. Moral of the story is……8mm steel and .5 butterfly bands can be devastating, be careful and shoot straight!
> View attachment 371331


dropped 'em like toilet seats. well placed shots.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Awesome shot placement ! I love me some 8mm steel action. The penetration with my .6 bands makes me think if I ever go back to 9,5 or 11mm steel.. leaves no room for mistakes but so far all I've hit in the center was dead before it hit the ground. Good Hunting


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Island made said:


> Going out to the barn to get the mower my labs (Charlie and Tank) went into hound mode and found these guys trying to dig under the barn. As the pups chased them they ran to the roof of my barn.
> 
> I typically carry 8mm steel and .38 lead with me, of course all I had in my pocket was 3 8mm steels. I’ve hunted lots with this setup before, but always squirrels and pigeons and grouse. Well, safe to say a shot behind the eye did the job nicely. Both shots entered the skull for a quick clean kill. I don’t recommend hunting trash pandas with a sling, but I have a real problem with these guys in my property and they can make a mess of dogs. And my dogs wouldn’t stop fighting them till one gave up. Moral of the story is……8mm steel and .5 butterfly bands can be devastating, be careful and shoot straight!
> View attachment 371331


Clean shot Shane. Good one.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nosferatu said:


> Wow, nice shooting!!!
> 
> Would not guess that 0.5 latex and 8mm steel would take down raccoons so cleanly. Granted these look young but I’ve seen larger ones take a .22 and run away… (just to clarify, that was not a head shot).
> 
> I guess butterfly is one of the important details here… 🤔


The speeds of butterfly and modern elastic has definitely changed the sling game. Raccoons are tough, I’ve shot about 30 this spring (12 gauge and .22) you are correct in that these guys are still small, about 10 to 12 pounds I would say. I have taken full size raccoons with a sling, but using heavier butter bands and 1/2” lead. I’m not sure how this setup would do on those, but seeing how easily these 8mm entered the skull I wouldn’t be surprised anymore.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

bingo said:


> Some good shooting 💪👍


Thanks bro!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

skarrd said:


> my father used to tell me racoons will kill a dog,and he was right,almost,tore up one my pits,to the tune of almost 400 dollars at the vet,i didnt shoot it i beat it to death with a shovel,just for reference princess was 80 lbs-rescued fighting dog-racoon was about 30-35 lbs,i kill them whenever i see them,good shooting with the small steels


Thanks brother! Yes, they can definitely mess up a dog unfortunately. A family friend of ours lost his dog a few years ago. He had a black lab named (woof) he cornered one in the barn and before he could get there the raccoon flipped on his back and clawed the belly out of the poor dog. There vicious little creatures.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

hoggy said:


> dropped 'em like toilet seats. well placed shots.


Thanks!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

madmax96 said:


> Awesome shot placement ! I love me some 8mm steel action. The penetration with my .6 bands makes me think if I ever go back to 9,5 or 11mm steel.. leaves no room for mistakes but so far all I've hit in the center was dead before it hit the ground. Good Hunting


The key to small ammo is well placed shots as you said, but with the speeds of modern elastics it’s incredible what it will do!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Adonis said:


> Clean shot Shane. Good one.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Leadhead (8 mo ago)

I use 8 and 9 mm lead for hunting never had a problem .


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

@Island made brilliant buddy 👊🎯👍 I scream light setups are the business all the time buddy this is a prime example of it. Have you tried 8.7mm steels yet Iove them.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn Shane. Keep at it you’ve almost got me convinced 🤣. 
They are one of the most destructive animals on the planet. I got a couple of adults afew weeks back. I hear ya, there’s no end to em. Here anyway, they just keep coming!


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Good shooting. They are fair game when they are in your barn! 
Can't beat accurate shooting. Accuracy trumps power any day.
But actual penetration? That is good. Have had .22 LR shots bounce off their skulls.......


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Awesome mate! good hunting💪🏼💪🏼🎯🚀

Two days ago I shot a squirrel with 8mm steel and bsb white .50 and short draw. 18/12 taper.

I don't know exactly where I hit it, but the squirrel fell from the branch at once, into a huge area of brambles. I couldn't get in to retrieve it, a pity.

I thought I wasn't going to take her down since I heard that squirrels are tough and need at least 3/8 ball, but the 8mm steel knocked her down instantly, and with short draw.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Leadhead said:


> I use 8 and 9 mm lead for hunting never had a problem .


Those are both very good ammo sizes in lead. Enough weight, but still small enough to penetrate


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> @Island made brilliant buddy 👊🎯👍 I scream light setups are the business all the time buddy this is a prime example of it. Have you tried 8.7mm steels yet Iove them.


I’ve always shot heavy, and I’ve been going lighter as bigger ammo is hard to come by here in Canada for a decent price. I’m pleasantly surprised with the 8mm


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn Shane. Keep at it you’ve almost got me convinced 🤣.
> They are one of the most destructive animals on the planet. I got a couple of adults afew weeks back. I hear ya, there’s no end to em. Here anyway, they just keep coming!


Haha, you don’t get the “thump” you do with the heavy stuff, but the speed and penetration is remarkable


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Roll Fast said:


> Good shooting. They are fair game when they are in your barn!
> Can't beat accurate shooting. Accuracy trumps power any day.
> But actual penetration? That is good. Have had .22 LR shots bounce off their skulls.......


Yup, there tough creatures for sure! But a 8mm steel close to 400 fps right behind the eye penetrates the skull nicely.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> Awesome mate! good hunting💪🏼💪🏼🎯🚀
> 
> Two days ago I shot a squirrel with 8mm steel and bsb white .50 and short draw. 18/12 taper.
> 
> ...


I’ve always said small steel for feathers and big lead for fur (squirrels) but as I’m shooting 8mm more and more I’ve been taking squirrels with it no problem. My brother in law took a porcupine last month with 8mm and short draw.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Island made said:


> I’ve always shot heavy, and I’ve been going lighter as bigger ammo is hard to come by here in Canada for a decent price. I’m pleasantly surprised with the 8mm


8.7mm steels hit like a 9.5mm steel but fly flatter and faster like the 8mm with lighter bands 🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## Leadhead (8 mo ago)

Island made said:


> Those are both very good ammo sizes in lead. Enough weight, but still small enough to penetrate


Yes 8 for birds and 9 for the rest I do have a 50cal ball mould but hunting deer with a slingshot is illegal 😀


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Island made said:


> I’ve always shot heavy, and I’ve been going lighter as bigger ammo is hard to come by here in Canada for a decent price. I’m pleasantly surprised with the 8mm


Hard come by you look lately it’s gone stupid dude . Back to scrounging bearings at work haha


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Hard come by you look lately it’s gone stupid dude . Back to scrounging bearings at work haha


I looked a few weeks ago and 500 9.5 was like 120 bucks lol. I got 1500 8mm for 26 bucks, that wasn’t bad.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Island made said:


> I looked a few weeks ago and 500 9.5 was like 120 bucks lol. I got 1500 8mm for 26 bucks, that wasn’t bad.


That's crazy prices on the 9.5mm eh here's the prices we get over here 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> That's crazy prices on the 9.5mm eh here's the prices we get over here 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍


We get honed


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> That's crazy prices on the 9.5mm eh here's the prices we get over here 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍


Ya, we don’t get those prices.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Island made said:


> I’ve always said small steel for feathers and big lead for fur (squirrels) but as I’m shooting 8mm more and more I’ve been taking squirrels with it no problem. My brother in law took a porcupine last month with 8mm and short draw.


One quick question mate: what its your favourite ammo size for targeting or can shooting?

Recently I started using 7mm steel balls that I had unused because they seemed too small. I'm liking them a lot for target and cans. Good straight flight.

I suppose that they will also serve to hunt birds such as pigeons and similar, but I have not tried.

Greetings🎯


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> One quick question mate: what its your favourite ammo size for targeting or can shooting?
> 
> Recently I started using 7mm steel balls that I had unused because they seemed too small. I'm liking them a lot for target and cans. Good straight flight.
> 
> ...


I don’t shoot smaller than 8mm as the long draw bands over power light ammo easily. Also, I primarily target shoot into a catch box so I always reuse my ammo. I like to practice with the same ammo and setup that I will be hunting with.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> One quick question mate: what its your favourite ammo size for targeting or can shooting?
> 
> Recently I started using 7mm steel balls that I had unused because they seemed too small. I'm liking them a lot for target and cans. Good straight flight.
> 
> ...


(RIGHT BEFORE ANYONE READS THIS 🎯THIS IS NOT DIRECTED AT ANYONE PERSONLY OR THAT IT'S JUST A THING THAT I OFTEN PONDER 👊💙👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌🎯) 

Is there a reason why people don't use the same setups for everything 🤷🤯🎯 I mean a 200m runner doesn't practice at only 50m wearing sandals then only do 200m on the day .they practice everytime at 200m wearing running shoes cause that's the best way to perfect your game 🤔🎯. So if your hunting with 9.5mm or 8mm steels for instance coupled with the correct bands does it not make sense to use them for spinners, cans, and hunting so your constantly perfecting your shooting aiming and consistency 👊💙👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌🎯


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Island made said:


> I don’t shoot smaller than 8mm as the long draw bands over power light ammo easily. Also, I primarily target shoot into a catch box so I always reuse my ammo. I like to practice with the same ammo and setup that I will be hunting with.


Okey thanks mate, I like to hear the people preferences 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Island made said:


> I don’t shoot smaller than 8mm as the long draw bands over power light ammo easily. Also, I primarily target shoot into a catch box so I always reuse my ammo. I like to practice with the same ammo and setup that I will be hunting with.


🤣🎯💙👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌 Man I was writing the below comment when you had wrote this 💙🎯👊 I'm glad there's others like me then 🤣🎯👊👌


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> (RIGHT BEFORE ANYONE READS THIS 🎯THIS IS NOT DIRECTED AT ANYONE PERSONLY OR THAT IT'S JUST A THING THAT I OFTEN PONDER 👊💙👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌🎯)
> 
> Is there a reason why people don't use the same setups for everything 🤷🤯🎯 I mean a 200m runner doesn't practice at only 50m wearing sandals then only do 200m on the day .they practice everytime at 200m wearing running shoes cause that's the best way to perfect your game 🤔🎯. So if your hunting with 9.5mm or 8mm steels for instance coupled with the correct bands does it not make sense to use them for spinners, cans, and hunting so your constantly perfecting your shooting aiming and consistency 👊💙👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌🎯


yes, the ideal is to practice with the same thing that you are going to use when you go hunting.

I have only occasionally "hunted" with a slingshot, 95% of the time I only shoot targets or cans.

In my case, I am currently trying different sizes of balls since I had only tried 3/8 and 8mm steel. These days I'm using a lot of 7mm steel (I'm also still using 8) and I'm really liking it.

I don't think I will shoot anything smaller than 7mm, although I also said that about 8mm lol.

greetings mate🎯🚀🏄🕵🤠


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my hunting slings all share the same bands,widths,AL's and ammo,except one-[TTF uses lead 36 cal]-targets or game.
Now my "fun "slings are varied depending on where they will be shot and at what-[clay,marbles,steel,etc] for when i am out walking the river or woods,or taking the dogs for a walk


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I really think you shouldn't underestimate small ammo and light bands.

Few days ago I killed a good sized rat with 7mm steel (I didn't have bigger ammo), Precise .45 bands (im loving this bands) and short draw. Impact in the neck area. Clean kill.

I don't know the exact distance because the rat was down on some rocks in the harbor. 

In any case, surely you should use larger ammunition to guarantee a death as clean as possible.

But don't underestimate 7mm steel either lol.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Umm, looks like somebunny needs a replacement band...

Great shooting!

THWACK!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> I really think you shouldn't underestimate small ammo and light bands.
> 
> Few days ago I killed a good sized rat with 7mm steel (I didn't have bigger ammo), Precise .45 bands (im loving this bands) and short draw. Impact in the neck area. Clean kill.
> 
> ...


I have a setup the same as the one you are describing. Well almost.. .45 precise/ short-draw/ but 10mm clayballs instead (which are almost same weight as 7mm steel @ 1.4g or 1.5g.) 
I usually use it to get rid of cockroaches or when there is a house lizard infestation. 
But I've also used it to dispatch a rat or two with a headshot. And also took out 2 pigeons with a head and another a neck shot. I agree they work, and yes this setup is easier to be more accurate with. But only head or upper-neckshots work thou'.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

josephlys said:


> I have a setup the same as the one you are describing. Well almost.. .45 precise/ short-draw/ but 10mm clayballs instead (which are almost same weight as 7mm steel @ 1.4g or 1.5g.)
> I usually use it to get rid of cockroaches or when there is a house lizard infestation.
> But I've also used it to dispatch a rat or two with a headshot. And also took out 2 pigeons with a head and another a neck shot. I agree they work, and yes this setup is easier to be more accurate with. But only head or upper-neckshots work thou'.


Yes, I think only headshots or near shots will be really effective on big rats. I think.

What do you think about te latex precise .45? I've been using it for a couple of weeks and I'm happy with it.

Another question mate. I like reptiles and amphibians, what species of lizards do you have infestation in your area? I would like to know out of curiosity.

In the south of my country there are also usually in houses in some places, and they eat spiders and other insects that can be annoying.

Greetings mate!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> Yes, I think only headshots or near shots will be really effective on big rats. I think.
> 
> What do you think about te latex precise .45? I've been using it for a couple of weeks and I'm happy with it.
> 
> ...


Interesting discussion about lizards - in south Florida, chubby invasive Cuban lizards have apparently wiped out American lizards.
Under the auspices of the Florida Wildlife Commission, Florida citizens are _encouraged_ to _humanely_ destroy invasive/very destructive Iguanas, which I've done with PCP (precharged pneumatic) pellet guns, and even a Crosman American Classic 1377 .177 pistol, with a shoulder stock.


THWACK!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> Yes, I think only headshots or near shots will be really effective on big rats. I think.
> 
> What do you think about te latex precise .45? I've been using it for a couple of weeks and I'm happy with it.
> 
> ...


1.) About the .45 bands. I think they are great, works well for smaller pest like mice and smaller. Light bands = not much shaking, better accuracy. Head/neck would dispatch rats/pigeons at close range under 5m-10m.


2.) I like reptiles myself but more so snakes. I had pet snake once. However where I live you can get a lot of house geckoes, like a lot. They are almost everywhere. Unfortunately I find them very bothersome and a bit peeved out when I find them crawling around in my bedroom. Apart from running all over the walls and tabletops they leave behind a lot of droppings especially behind furniture but not exclusively. They also carry salmonella bacteria on their skin which is kinda gross. So I decided to hunt them down to reduce their numbers, and in *3* months just in and around my house alone I got rid of *over a hundred* of them. They are very good at hiding as well.

Its been months since then I don't see a lot of them now in my house thankfully. Honestly a few bugs don't really bother me much, & also there aren't many bugs in my house in the first place as most flying insects are easy to keep out with some netting for the windows. Even outside I don't notice that many bugs months after getting rid of them lizards. 
I've heard they can sometimes eat certain human food scraps if they are pressed, or whatever bugs or ants they find outside.. then come in ppls homes for shelter & to breed. Althou' they do eat bugs they don't really need a lot of food, ..so they aren't that helpful much, they are extremely tough and can pretty much go without food for weeks on end. However they do need water every few days, and here in the humid tropics there isn't a lack of it. Also they breed like crazy because of the environment here warm n humid weather and with very few natural predators. So yeah, their numbers are just nuts.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

josephlys said:


> 1.) About the .45 bands. I think they are great, works well for smaller pest like mice and smaller. Light bands = not much shaking, better accuracy. Head/neck would dispatch rats/pigeons at close range under 5m-10m.
> 
> 
> 2.) I like reptiles myself but more so snakes. I had pet snake once. However where I live you can get a lot of house geckoes, like a lot. They are almost everywhere. Unfortunately I find them very bothersome and a bit peeved out when I find them crawling around in my bedroom. Apart from running all over the walls and tabletops they leave behind a lot of droppings especially behind furniture but not exclusively. They also carry salmonella bacteria on their skin which is kinda gross. So I decided to hunt them down to reduce their numbers, and in *3* months just in and around my house alone I got rid of *over a hundred* of them. They are very good at hiding as well.
> ...


Wow that's a lot of lizards in your house lol.

I have and have had many reptiles and amphibians. Except for snakes and chameleons, I think I've had practically everything legal here. And in the not too distant future I am thinking of having a couple of species of snake.

But really, although I like them a lot, I wouldn't like to have so many of them hanging around my house either... for the reasons you mention. A couple of them on the walls I wouldn't mind, but not a hundred. I live in the north of my country (Spain) and here they are not a problem, but in other areas there are many specimens of Tarentola mauritanica (I attach a photo from the internet).









Definitely any animal no matter how much you may like it, when they become a pest they are a problem and you have to control it.

Greetings and good shots!🎯🚀


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

THWACK! said:


> Interesting discussion about lizards - in south Florida, chubby invasive Cuban lizards have apparently wiped out American lizards.
> Under the auspices of the Florida Wildlife Commission, Florida citizens are _encouraged_ to _humanely_ destroy invasive/very destructive Iguanas, which I've done with PCP (precharged pneumatic) pellet guns, and even a Crosman American Classic 1377 .177 pistol, with a shoulder stock.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have seen in videos that you mention in Florida... really invasive species are a problem.

Precisely these days I have seen many videos on youtube about hunting in Florida with PCP, since I have never had a PCP rifle and maybe next year I will buy one and im looking videos for info (maybe I get .25 caliber, I don't know).

You have a lot of invasive lizards there mate! I saw a video where they were everywhere, on the sidewalk, in the trees, between parked cars...

Good photo mate, good hunting and nice pistol👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> Yes, I have seen in videos that you mention in Florida... really invasive species are a problem.
> 
> Precisely these days I have seen many videos on youtube about hunting in Florida with PCP, since I have never had a PCP rifle and maybe next year I will buy one and im looking videos for info (maybe I get .25 caliber, I don't know).
> 
> ...


On the few occasions when it's "cold", they fall out of trees and remain motionless. If you pick one up for supper (yes, they taste like chicken, and in some countries they are referred to as "tree chickens") and toss it into your car, you'll have a surprise on your hands when it wakes up from the warmth of the car. Might be betterr to have a reindeer-pulled sled - just sayin'...Of course, it might be a gnu sled or an old sled... (Try to keep up with me...)






THWACK!


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Today I killed a squirrel with 7mm steel (the only ball size I had).
Two shots, the first in the body and the second in the head.
Precise bands .45 25/15 taper. Not a very big distance, I was close to the tree and it was not a very tall tree.

I'm not uploading a photo because it's not allowed to hunt them in my country and the forum moderators could get upset, but it was on private land where the owner doesn't want squirrels or mice hanging around his trees and plants.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> Today I killed a squirrel with 7mm steel (the only ball size I had).
> Two shots, the first in the body and the second in the head.
> Precise bands .45 25/15 taper. Not a very big distance, I was close to the tree and it was not a very tall tree.


Closing the distance to get a better shot is a good thing. Just means u have a better chance of a clean shot.

My setup 0.45 bands 20/12 taper with clayballs , just under '1 hour' at night lizarding around my house n garden/yard. Around my neighbors as well. 
















Found one under my pillow hiding in my bed, it jumped out all of a sudden. Causing a knee-jerk reaction i nearly fell-over. It's been quite some time and i felt the need to cull them back. 
I like snakes ( as long as they don't endanger me or my family) but my god I really dislike these guys, they multiply too fast.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

josephlys said:


> Closing the distance to get a better shot is a good thing. Just means u have a better chance of a clean shot.
> 
> My setup 0.45 bands 20/12 taper with clayballs , just under '1 hour' at night lizarding around my house n garden/yard. Around my neighbors as well.
> View attachment 375054
> ...


Good hunting mate! I see that you are from Malaysia, in those countries there is a lot of fauna, much more than in Europe. I have a reptile magazine somewhere where they talk about the reptiles and amphibians of Malaysia and there are some very interesting ones. Also some dangerous snakes.

I have clay balls, but if I have steel available I always end up shooting steel...

Greetings mate🦎🎯


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> Good hunting mate! I see that you are from Malaysia, in those countries there is a lot of fauna, much more than in Europe. I have a reptile magazine somewhere where they talk about the reptiles and amphibians of Malaysia and there are some very interesting ones. Also some dangerous snakes.
> 
> I have clay balls, but if I have steel available I always end up shooting steel...
> 
> Greetings mate🦎🎯


Yes they do have some interesting ones. This evening I saw a huge monitor lizard it's body was at least 2 ft - 2.5 ft long. They sometimes drag off trapped rats, along with the trap lol.
I once also had a paradise tree snake enter my home. But these guys are harmless n have beautiful markings.

About steel unless it's in the forest it bounces too much for me. That is the reason for me switching to clay. And if I'm shooting something bigger, I'd go for lead as it deforms on impact against hard man made surfaces.
I think clay ammo is pretty cheap as well. I got mine bout $4 /Kg. Bought 5kgs ( bout 5000)


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

josephlys said:


> Yes they do have some interesting ones. This evening I saw a huge monitor lizard it's body was at least 2 ft - 2.5 ft long. They sometimes drag off trapped rats, along with the trap lol.
> I once also had a paradise tree snake enter my home. But these guys are harmless n have beautiful markings.
> 
> About steel unless it's in the forest it bounces too much for me. That is the reason for me switching to clay. And if I'm shooting something bigger, I'd go for lead as it deforms on impact against hard man made surfaces.
> ...


I would like to have a monitor lizard in the future (a small/medium lizard like a savannah monitor or similar). But it is an economic and time expense to keep such a lizard.

Yes, steel balls bounce off trees a lot, it's crazy. I sometimes shot at night in the forest towards the trees, and it is impressive how many ricochets you can hear, and at great speed.
You have to be careful, in that aspect clay is much safer.

By the way I have found the magazine in which they talk about a genus of Malaysian lizards, I put some photos, maybe you have seen one!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> I would like to have a monitor lizard in the future (a small/medium lizard like a savannah monitor or similar). But it is an economic and time expense to keep such a lizard.
> 
> Yes, steel balls bounce off trees a lot, it's crazy. I sometimes shot at night in the forest towards the trees, and it is impressive how many ricochets you can hear, and at great speed.
> You have to be careful, in that aspect clay is much safer.
> ...


Hmmm have not seen these, but they look to be of the same family as the garden lizard agamids that are more common in gardens and human settlements here.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Yes they do have some interesting ones. This evening I saw a huge monitor lizard it's body was at least 2 ft - 2.5 ft long. They sometimes drag off trapped rats, along with the trap lol.
> I once also had a paradise tree snake enter my home. But these guys are harmless n have beautiful markings.
> 
> About steel unless it's in the forest it bounces too much for me. That is the reason for me switching to clay. And if I'm shooting something bigger, I'd go for lead as it deforms on impact against hard man made surfaces.
> ...


How uniform is size and weight are the clay ammo?
Thanks,
THWACK!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> How uniform is size and weight are the clay ammo?
> Thanks,
> THWACK!


Mine this batch = Size 9mm - 3/8s avg. Weight pretty similiar around 1g ish. You wont get a huge difference in dia. How round? Roundish, not perfect. Depends on the batch or seller. Last time I got pretty nice round ones.
This batch isn't the best but I shoot under 10m mostly, so l dont have much to complain about. Here's a close up.








Oh you can even get them with a bit of iron filings mixed in them. So that u can pop them on your magnet holder and they'd stick like steel bearings.


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

Island made said:


> Going out to the barn to get the mower my labs (Charlie and Tank) went into hound mode and found these guys trying to dig under the barn. As the pups chased them they ran to the roof of my barn.
> 
> I typically carry 8mm steel and .38 lead with me, of course all I had in my pocket was 3 8mm steels. I’ve hunted lots with this setup before, but always squirrels and pigeons and grouse. Well, safe to say a shot behind the eye did the job nicely. Both shots entered the skull for a quick clean kill. I don’t recommend hunting trash pandas with a sling, but I have a real problem with these guys in my property and they can make a mess of dogs. And my dogs wouldn’t stop fighting them till one gave up. Moral of the story is……8mm steel and .5 butterfly bands can be devastating, be careful and shoot straight!
> View attachment 371331


Killer shots!


----------

